# Cheapest 20 gallon long lighting option? (Low tech)



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know much about lighting but I have a few 20GL shrimp tanks. I just use a clipped on light with a 13w CFL. It's enough to grow moss and I get pretty good peacock moss growth on DW. It just won't have the coverage to light the entire tank so you'll have better growth maybe 2/3 of the length. Good thing is moss doesn't need a lot of light. And if you want more light you can then switch to a 23w CFL.

That T5 from your option #2 looks good though and T5 is probably more efficient than CFL. If you need more light you can always add another T5. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The first option you listed, a one bulb T8 light, is by far the best one. T5 lights would give you way too much light. And, you can't beat the ease of using that T8 light. Plus, the cost is about as low as you can hope for. 

If you want to save even more money, try Craigslist or freecycle. Those lights get thrown away a lot, and someone with one they don't need would consider $10 a good deal. I have seen them on freecycle too, but you have to act fast to get them.


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! Really appreciate it. 

I checked freecycle and it doesn't seem many people post aquarium stuff on there in my area. Been checking craigslist daily, but so far no option that's better than the ones I've found online.

I would actually prefer the tank to be brighter if I can help it, and it sounds like the second option with the T5 (18 watt) would give the most light. Would there be any benefit of the first option (T8) over the second one (T5) besides the slight lower price?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Polarize said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Really appreciate it.
> 
> I checked freecycle and it doesn't seem many people post aquarium stuff on there in my area. Been checking craigslist daily, but so far no option that's better than the ones I've found online.
> 
> I would actually prefer the tank to be brighter if I can help it, and it sounds like the second option with the T5 (18 watt) would give the most light. Would there be any benefit of the first option (T8) over the second one (T5) besides the slight lower price?


The T8 option would be much less likely to give you algae problems.

In a shrimp tank I don't really care if I get algae (I actually prefer some algae and don't much mind if I get more than that even) but if it is going to bother you then you don't want a lighting option that will force you do to do a lot of fooling around to try and combat it.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have used the 2nd (I believe, I can't find the brand) on 20 longs. It not way too much light as the reflectors suck but its slight too much without CO2. I could get by for long periods of time without algae but it eventually would come back after a hard trim or something. If you plan on CO2 or Excel, you could use it. If not, go with the normal T8 one. 

Also, you may want to look for the T8 used as many probably have them sitting around. I would have given mine away if I could but nobody wanted it so used it on DIY project.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My favorite 20L lighting choice is a 30" Coralife T5NO. Currently using it on all of my growout/emersed tanks and on all of my 20Ls with water. Usually $35-$40 brand new.

Another option but kinda dim is the 24" Marineland Double Bright fixture - which costs twice as much and isn't as pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. No luck with trying to find used 30" light fixtures at a better price. So I was planning to get the T5 light since I typically don't mind a little algae in a shrimp tank, but I read some reviews on Amazon for a 30" Coralife T5 dual lamp fixture and it had some concerning reviews, particularly regarding the short life time of the bulbs.

So now I'm wondering, on average, do T8 bulbs last longer than T5 bulbs?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd look at the Marineland Single Bright LED. It runs $60 but you would't have to replace any bulbs. Uses less electricity, probably cheaper in the long run. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0QRE8STE4Y0NNF9HHQ5J


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Marineland Single Bright won't even cut it with mosses. Maybe if the tank were only 6-8" tall.

The Coralife fixtures (search this site for the threads about them) were problematic in older models. But every single person who has had an issue and contacted customer service has had their situation corrected - including me.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> The Marineland Single Bright won't even cut it with mosses. Maybe if the tank were only 6-8" tall.


The single bright will grow moss, which is all he/she wants. I'm growing Christmas moss with less light right now.

10 Par is enough to grow moss. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Polarize said:


> Thanks guys. No luck with trying to find used 30" light fixtures at a better price. So I was planning to get the T5 light since I typically don't mind a little algae in a shrimp tank, but I read some reviews on Amazon for a 30" Coralife T5 dual lamp fixture and it had some concerning reviews, particularly regarding the short life time of the bulbs.
> 
> So now I'm wondering, on average, do T8 bulbs last longer than T5 bulbs?


I believe that you are supposed to replace T8 bulbs every 6 months if you want them to be at their best. It supposedly takes a year or two for T5 bulbs to loose enough efficiency to make any difference. Now, I have not tested this and can't say it's anything more than what I have read. I replaced a 3-4 year old T5 bulb today and it was very noticeably brighter. 

As for just when they burn out, I wouldn't be surprised if t5 bulbs take longer to burn out but it's probably the same.


Keep in mind that there are quite a bit more T8 bulbs that you can get at hardware stores that are the right spectrum for plants, though I never found them attractive for viewing. The reason I bring that up is that you can get them much cheaper this way. I have seen T5's in the right range in a 24 in bulb at hardware stores but not often and not nearly as cheap either.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The issue I have is that Marineland fixtures aren't... consistent, to say the least. I have several Single and Double Bright units. The only length of fixture that's remotely close to promised PAR is the 36" Double Bright. 

I'm using a 24" Double Bright on a 20Long and am barely growing mosses. 

Using an 18" Single Bright (as well as a knock-off version, which seems to be a bit better) on a tank that's 7" tall and it's growing mosses pretty well.

When it comes to energy consumption, I'm not seeing much of a difference between the longer Marineland fixtures and the 30" Coralife T5NO. And even when you factor in $14 a year for new bulbs, it'd take 2-3 years to match the Marineland Double Bright (that's because I wouldn't use a Single Bright even for moss) price.



Couesfanatic said:


> The single bright will grow moss, which is all he/she wants. I'm growing Christmas moss with less light right now.
> 
> 10 Par is enough to grow moss.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Think what you want, but there are several people growing low light plants with the single bright. 

Mosses grow in very low light. It's hard to kill the stuff if you tried.


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> My favorite 20L lighting choice is a 30" Coralife T5NO. Currently using it on all of my growout/emersed tanks and on all of my 20Ls with water. Usually $35-$40 brand new.
> 
> Another option but kinda dim is the 24" Marineland Double Bright fixture - which costs twice as much and isn't as pleasing to the eye.


The Marineland Double Bright can be mounted incredibly high above the tank due to the laser-beam like optics on it. When I used one (still own the fixture, now it is a desk lamp) I had it three feet above a 16" deep, 20" tall tank and it grew crypts and java ferns.... sloooooowly.

All in all, its a nice light, just it has to be very high above the tank to control the spotlighting-effect, and is low light even for a low tech setup.

I think that two Double Bright fixtures, high above the tank would be a good solution - but once you've spent that money, you can either just get a better fixture, DIY a better fixture or pay for years and years worth of the extra electricity a fluorescent fixture would require to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Right, including me - check my journals. Using a Single Bright knock-off on my 3gal.

It's not so much what I think but what I have experienced and documented in my journals. And for the money over the course of a few years, it costs about the same to operate either fixture.



Couesfanatic said:


> Think what you want, but there are several people growing low light plants with the single bright.
> 
> Mosses grow in very low light. It's hard to kill the stuff if you tried.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to see we agree. :thumbsup:


----------

